# IELTS TRF - name mismatch



## mansoorafzal (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi,

Today, I have received my IELTS result. I used Emirates ID (I am living in UAE) as identification for the test. The name on test report form is the one which is on Emirates ID. It is different than the name on Passport. 
My passport has name sections as: Surname, Given Name and Father's Name.
The names on IELTS TRF are merged as:
Given Name = Passport Given Name + Passport Surname
Last Name = Passport Father's Name

My question is, I have taken the test for Australian Immigration. Will this name difference be a problem in future during visa processing? If yes, how can I rectify it? I tried to search a lot about this but didn't find any answer 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

It shouldn't be a problem since your Passport number is also mentioned there. The TRF always follows the ID you have produced.

If you have time, you can get it rectified by either contacting the test centre or IDP ([email protected]) or British Council ([email protected])


----------



## mansoorafzal (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks louisam. 
Actually, passport number is not there either


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

Hey, i have the same problem, got my results yesterday also.My name format on passport is:

First Name, Last Name, Middle Name

but on my passport it doesn't differentiate last name from first and given name, so on my IELTS TRF, my last name and middle name got combined into one as last name. 

will this be an issue? I'm guessing not.. since it matches my passport but just wanna make sure.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

The IELTS USA were being difficult.. I have all my documents like USA and Canada visas, drivers license that clearly show my last name.. but they insisted they have to follow my passport format which doesn't separate First Name from Last name and Middle.. so they just merged everything together. Thanks.. hope everything is fine.


----------



## mansoorafzal (Jan 23, 2015)

Can anyone share the inquiry email address of Australia Immigration Department? I have checked their website. They have published the telephone numbers and office addresses, but no email addresses.

Thanks.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

email will be slower in terms of response and by that time you can infect get it rectified. Go for phone contact for a speedy clarification. 
IELTS name mismatch was reported by many members in this forum earlier and it looks like keeps happening. I believe this should not be a problem for your application. After all, the name is not completely different but just a combined in a different manner.

Immi site as contact form where you can post your queries. Post lodging there is an email to contact. Better try by phone first and meanwhile try contacting IELTS for correction.


----------



## arifhossain (Apr 23, 2016)

i'm from bangladesh. and take IELTS exam last month. in my passport (given name : MD A****** and surname : ho******) but in my IELTS certificate "MD" is missing there it comes with A***** Ho****. is it create any issue for canada immigration?
expect your urgent reply please


----------



## s4sajjadahmad (Jun 11, 2016)

mansoorafzal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today, I have received my IELTS result. I used Emirates ID (I am living in UAE) as identification for the test. The name on test report form is the one which is on Emirates ID. It is different than the name on Passport.
> My passport has name sections as: Surname, Given Name and Father's Name.
> ...


Hi,
I faced the same issue and trying to aply for immigration but want to first if there wil be no issue if there is name mismatch. Could you please advise if your application accepted.

Thanks,
Sajjad


----------



## asad_18pk (Jun 22, 2016)

Guys, I am facing similar issue in Engineers Australia skill assessment process.
Can anyone tell how they sort out this matter?

regards,
Asad


----------



## engrfarhan2002 (Dec 7, 2016)

*Ielts trf*



asad_18pk said:


> Guys, I am facing similar issue in Engineers Australia skill assessment process.
> Can anyone tell how they sort out this matter?
> 
> regards,
> Asad


Asad could you please share, is it any issue for mismatching the name in Australia engineering immigration of went through without any issue i have also same issue.
Please let me know at your earliest.


----------



## Omeraqeel88 (Dec 24, 2020)

mansoorafzal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today, I have received my IELTS result. I used Emirates ID (I am living in UAE) as identification for the test. The name on test report form is the one which is on Emirates ID. It is different than the name on Passport.
> My passport has name sections as: Surname, Given Name and Father's Name.
> ...


Hi Mansour,
You posted this few years back. I am facing same issue. Can you please tell if it was accepted by Australian immigration with same name or you managed to get it changed?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Omeraqeel88 said:


> Hi Mansour,
> You posted this few years back. I am facing same issue. Can you please tell if it was accepted by Australian immigration with same name or you managed to get it changed?


I thought IELTS now only accepts passport as a proof of identity and nothing else.


----------



## Omeraqeel88 (Dec 24, 2020)

They are still accepting id cards.
Was your thing sorted?


----------



## inbox2aakash (4 mo ago)

mansoorafzal said:


> Hi, Today, I have received my IELTS result. I used Emirates ID (I am living in UAE) as identification for the test. The name on test report form is the one which is on Emirates ID. It is different than the name on Passport. My passport has name sections as: Surname, Given Name and Father's Name. The names on IELTS TRF are merged as: Given Name = Passport Given Name + Passport Surname Last Name = Passport Father's Name My question is, I have taken the test for Australian Immigration. Will this name difference be a problem in future during visa processing? If yes, how can I rectify it? I tried to search a lot about this but didn't find any answer  Thanks in advance.


 Did i create any problem or everything went well with Emirates Id?


----------

